# Hilarious Pictures Thread XXII



## Bones Malone




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## irunthepeg

Chippah said:


>




hahahahaha


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## KrisLetAngry

Chippah said:


>




No gifs allowed


----------



## Bones Malone

KrisLetAngry said:


> No gifs allowed


----------



## Dr Pepper

Chippah said:


>




Hahahaha!


----------



## Bubba Thudd

She mad


----------



## Bones Malone

I love how she storms off


----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## John Price




----------



## KrisLetAngry

Mike Emrick said:


>




Bahahaha


----------



## KrisLetAngry




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Stand Witness

my favourite part is who actually tweeted it.


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

Chippah said:


>




ah man, he's the best hockey player in the world...


----------



## Engebretson




----------



## Bones Malone

AnAceOfKidneys said:


> ah man, he's the best hockey player in the world...




Oh shoot is this the take everything seriously and use no sarcasm thread?


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

Chippah said:


> Oh shoot is this the take everything seriously and use no sarcasm thread?




We all knew you were serious. Sidney Crosby should never be made fun of.


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

just like Wayne.


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

Chippah said:


>






Stop being sarcastic. He is the greatest hockey player who ever got paid 87 million dollars.


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

Chippah said:


>




now you are being hateful.


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

Sidney Crosby is no longer my favorite player.


----------



## yubbers




----------



## yubbers




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## no13matssundin

Wow. Someone really doesn't like the best Hockey player on the planet.

Sidney Crosby.

The 2 time Stanley Cup Champion.
Gold Medalist.

Y'know. That guy.
You really don't like him.


----------



## BigMac1212

Chippah said:


>


----------



## x Tame Impala

Well done Chippah


----------



## 42




----------



## BigMac1212

This is why we should discourage facilities sharing the same corporate sponsors:






Yes, another seating chart error picture. I'm so predictable.


----------



## Hammettf2b

BigMac1212 said:


> This is why we should discourage facilities sharing the same corporate sponsors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, another seating chart error picture. I'm so predictable.




I don't get it


----------



## Bubba Thudd

Hammettf2b said:


> I don't get it




Shut down 87% of your brain cells. Look again. Get it now?


----------



## DarkKnight61

Bubba Thudd said:


> Shut down 87% of your brain cells. Look again. Get it now?




Nope


----------



## 42

Bubba Thudd said:


> Shut down 87% of your brain cells. Look again. Get it now?




I usually operate on 10% brain power and don't get it either. Is it that the Stage is so small compared to the rest?


----------



## 42




----------



## 42




----------



## La Grosse Tendresse

BigMac1212 said:


> This is why we should discourage facilities sharing the same corporate sponsors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, another seating chart error picture. I'm so predictable.



It's American Airlines Center (Dallas) for the first three levels, but American Airlines Arena (Miami) for the 400-level?


----------



## Engebretson

Yeah, this has been going around a bit, but it needs to be in this thread...


----------



## DaveG




----------



## Bubba Thudd

42 said:


> I usually operate on 10% brain power and don't get it either. Is it that the Stage is so small compared to the rest?




I dunno. I don't get it either.
I just figured if we shut down 87% of our brains, maybe we'd see whatever BigMac sees...


----------



## Pharrell Williams

none of these pictures are funny can i be banned from this thread


----------



## Jacques The Mayor

Olli Guacamole said:


> none of these pictures are funny can i be banned from this thread




Yes I'll take care of that.


----------



## 42

Where is this store?


----------



## Cor

BigMac1212 said:


> This is why we should discourage facilities sharing the same corporate sponsors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, another seating chart error picture. I'm so predictable.


----------



## DarkKnight61

BigMac1212 said:


> This is why we should discourage facilities sharing the same corporate sponsors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, another seating chart error picture. I'm so predictable.




Can we please get a explanation for why this is funny?


----------



## Dr Pepper

It isn't. 

Seating chart with zero context. Great addition to the "hilarious pictures" thread.


----------



## Jacques The Mayor

He's done this before. Wouldn't be surprised at all if it's another joker or cricket or hagen clone. Whoever that is has a lot of time on their hands. Kudos for that.


----------



## xxxx

*PLEASE STAND UP FOR THE NATIONAL ANTHEM OF THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA*




















*HEY BRO, I'M HERE JUST FOR MY FOOD, EASY, EASY*


----------



## Dr Pepper

Did that bird pick the capybara's nose? No wonder it got disoriented and blacked out.


----------



## BigMac1212

The Cake Is A Lie said:


> Can we please get a explanation for why this is funny?




AmericanAirlines Arena Balcony seating attached to the seating chart of American Airlines Center. Simple as that.


----------



## BigMac1212

BigMac1212 said:


> This is why we should discourage facilities sharing the same corporate sponsors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, another seating chart error picture. I'm so predictable.






La Grosse Tendresse said:


> It's American Airlines Center (Dallas) for the first three levels, but American Airlines Arena (Miami) for the 400-level?




Yes, La Gross Tendresse. Now you know.


----------



## DarkKnight61

And exactly why is that hilarious?


----------



## Cochese

Stop posting those stupid seating chart pictures. ****ing stupid.


----------



## RayP




----------



## Jacques The Mayor

rayp said:


>




lolz


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Dr Pepper

Chippah said:


>




That's just an idiot publisher, right there.


----------



## Bubba Thudd

^^^ Seriously???

Some people suck at their jobs.


----------



## Randy Butternubs




----------



## Kestrel

Randy Butternubs said:


>




Thank you sir, I've already used those to creep out two people... I will be looking for other victims shortly.


----------



## heusy_79




----------



## heusy_79




----------



## PositiveCashFlow

heusy_79 said:


>


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Bubba Thudd

I don't think he would have made it to the other side, even if he had executed better...


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## x Tame Impala




----------



## BigMac1212

x Tame Impala said:


>




Okay.


----------



## x Tame Impala

It's Sub Zero washing his hands


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## x Tame Impala




----------



## Peanut

Chippah said:


>







Savage


----------



## BigMac1212

Chippah said:


>




Wow. That's creepy!


----------



## 42




----------



## AtlantaWhaler

Ha! It's funny cause he spelled friends wrong


----------



## Bubba Thudd

42 said:


>




Now THAT is funny!!


----------



## WeHaveBeenFletched




----------



## yubbers

It's raining snakes


----------



## BigMac1212

GoneFullHextall said:


>




Hope those snakes don't have Acrophobia.


----------



## BigMac1212

Married members will understand Alcatraz Brewing Co. restrooms' sign:


----------



## Dr Pepper

42 said:


>






AtlantaWhaler said:


> Ha! It's funny cause he spelled friends wrong




Nah, he's probably just a Kiwi.


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## irunthepeg

42 said:


>




 okay, until the last one I was only smirking but then the last one had me bursting out laughing.


----------



## yubbers

Hammettf2b said:


> NSFW?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/eOmnV0n.gifv




bahahaha


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## BigMac1212

Chippah said:


>




Too obvious.


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## yubbers

strong style has arrived


----------



## yubbers

Chippah said:


>




good lord she is hawt


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## Patty Ice

yubbers said:


> good lord she is hawt




I still wouldn't vote for her though.


----------



## Bubba Thudd

AnAceOfKidneys said:


>




The girl in the pic isn't a chubber, though...


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

Bubba Thudd said:


> The girl in the pic isn't a chubber, though...




...she looks thin because she is wearing special chubbers clothes that cost the same as normal clothes.


----------



## Bubba Thudd

Ahhh, I see it now! Brilliant!


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## RayP

Hammettf2b said:


>




he ded


----------



## Gentle Ben Ken0bi

That was a sweet scorpion.


----------



## BigMac1212

Hammettf2b said:


>




That's the only birdie he'll get all day.


----------



## booyakasha




----------



## Bryanbryoil

Engebretson said:


>




 That's a good one!


----------



## Cor

Hammettf2b said:


>




STAHP THA DAM MATCH! HE KILLED HIM KING! HE KILLED HIM!


Seriously though, how do you forget to release the suplex?


----------



## End on a Hinote

Chippah said:


>




Lethal injection is no way to stop a child from masturbat1on!


----------



## TheTotalPackage

Chippah said:


>




If faced with the same split-second to provide the question, I would have likely answered the same.

The question isn't what's ridiculous. It's how poorly phrased that answer is.


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

meh....


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

lol, funny!!! sort of, in a demented way......


----------



## Bubba Thudd

LOL, funny ****!


----------



## 42




----------



## Baby Punisher

42 said:


>




I am a truck driver and that's not how it happened. I was not birthed from a berth.


----------



## Jacques The Mayor

Baby Punisher said:


> I am a truck driver and that's not how it happened. I was not birthed from a berth.




Then you do not truly drive truck


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Randy Butternubs




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## RayP

Hammettf2b said:


>




Looks like someone took a **** in the pool.


----------



## Bubba Thudd

Hammettf2b said:


>






Is that a boulder holding the pool in place?

Gotta love the rednecks...


----------



## irunthepeg

Randy Butternubs said:


>




 I know it's the "funny thing" to put these sorts of reviews on products now but I still enjoy them.


----------



## Mr Fahrenheit

Hammettf2b said:


>




Love how it took a team of people to get her going


----------



## irunthepeg

Mr Fahrenheit said:


> Love how it took a team of people to get her going




Hope everyone did their stretches and warm-ups too.


----------



## Dr Pepper

Chippah said:


>




If I was the tattoo artist given this template, I don't think I'd be able to keep a straight face. 



Chippah said:


>


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

Baby Punisher said:


> I am a truck driver and that's not how it happened. I was not birthed from a berth.




Maybe not to you, but I have heard some conspiracy theories pointing right at this event.


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

irunthepeg said:


> I know it's the "funny thing" to put these sorts of reviews on products now but I still enjoy them.




 dude, thanks for the laugh, needed it.


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

Bubba Thudd said:


> *Is that a boulder holding the pool in place*?
> 
> Gotta love the rednecks...




no, I think that it might be a big patio stone with guns pounded into the ground behind it for support...I hope they were all drunk when this happened or it would be not be amusing at all


----------



## Led Zappa

AnAceOfKidneys said:


> no, I think that it might be a big patio stone with guns pounded into the ground behind it for support...I hope they were all drunk when this happened or it would be not be amusing at all




Looks like the back bench seat of a car to me.


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## Engebretson




----------



## Butchered




----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

seeing how much Kapernick hates the military, I bet he would hate these.


----------



## Dr Pepper

I think it's too funny how DeSean Jackson has done that not once, but twice.


----------



## Fish on The Sand

Modo said:


> I think it's too funny how DeSean Jackson has done that not once, but twice.




Then there was this


----------



## Engebretson

Ray-Ray McCloud just did something similar for Clemson this weekend...


----------



## PositiveCashFlow

No Football in ze lnge


----------



## sully1410

Al Cappuccino said:


> No Football in ze lnge




I'll be sure to keep it out of the larger, imposing, Norwegian woman...thanks for the heads up.


My wife will kill me if she catches me doing that again...


----------



## sully1410

Jacques The Mayor said:


> Then you do not truly drive truck




He was adopted


----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## 42




----------



## 42




----------



## 42




----------



## RayP

42 said:


>






The block makes a left hand turn


----------



## 42

RayP said:


> The block makes a left hand turn




Guy has a curved dick? Yeah, def staged but still funny


----------



## BigMac1212

Great googly-moogly.


----------



## Dr Pepper

Another picture where we're supposed to try and find what's funny, and that's the joke because there's nothing funny about it. 

You're really bad at this whole "posting hilarious pictures" thing, you know.


----------



## BigMac1212

The last "N" is upside down.


----------



## Dr Pepper

Or maybe the first one is.


----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## BigMac1212

Hammettf2b said:


>




Just when it was safe to throw warm-up pitches again...


----------



## 42




----------



## 42




----------



## DaveG

BigMac1212 said:


> Great googly-moogly.




That's great, but who are the "Chefs"?


----------



## Butchered




----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## 42




----------



## Ozz

DaveG said:


> That's great, but who are the "Chefs"?




Great googly moogly.


----------



## Panteras

BigMac1212 said:


> Great googly-moogly.




Cozsiz? Is that Hungarian team?


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

shout out to Modo and that egg prank video that got taken down


----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## End on a Hinote

Modo said:


> Another picture where we're supposed to try and find what's funny, and that's the joke because there's nothing funny about it.
> 
> You're really bad at this whole "posting hilarious pictures" thing, you know.




To be fair, about 95% of the "pictures" on this Hilarious Pictures thread are gifs. So really a lot of people here are bad at this thing......


----------



## Dr Pepper

But gifs are just pictures that move. Still applies.


----------



## BigMac1212

Hammettf2b said:


>




No joke, when this first load, it took several minutes. Stupid DSL & Edge.


----------



## Jacques The Mayor

BigMac1212 said:


> No joke, when this first load, it took several minutes. Stupid DSL & Edge.




I'm still waiting for that gif you posted to load. Patiently waiting something funny to happen.


----------



## BostonBob

Jacques The Mayor said:


> I'm still waiting for that gif you posted to load. *Patiently waiting something funny to happen.*




You are in for some major disappointment.


----------



## WeHaveBeenFletched

nevermind.


----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## Bubba Thudd

anther stamp on my ticket to Hell (for laughing at granny)


----------



## Mr Fahrenheit

Bubba Thudd said:


> anther stamp on my ticket to Hell (for laughing at granny)




Broke her ankles and her hip


----------



## Bubba Thudd

I think you're ******** me


----------



## Hammettf2b

Bubba Thudd said:


> anther stamp on my ticket to Hell (for laughing at granny)




I was laughing way too much here at the office


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## BigMac1212

AnAceOfKidneys said:


>




That's not how you "raise the roof."


----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## Dr Pepper

That top one remains one of my favourite gifs of all time.


----------



## Engebretson




----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## Hammettf2b

I don't know how to embed time stamped videos

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsIZ7_s89_E&feature=youtu.be&t=23s


----------



## Dr Pepper

You're probably better off not being able to embed that particular video.


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## BigMac1212

Engebretson said:


>




Hey, guy on phone, care to help?


----------



## ArGarBarGar

BigMac1212 said:


> Hey, guy on phone, care to help?




Yeah, he totally could have pulled that truck out of there with his inhuman strength.


----------



## Engebretson

This is why you pay attention if you're going to stand on the sidelines...


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Bubba Thudd

That's not what I usually put in my Rum & Coke
(although, Captain Morgan IS my choice of rum)


----------



## BigMac1212

Engebretson said:


> This is why you pay attention if you're going to stand on the sidelines...




I think that kick was intentional. ;lol:


----------



## BigMac1212

Chippah said:


>


----------



## BostonBob

Bubba Thudd said:


> That's not what I usually put in my Rum & Coke
> (although, Captain Morgan IS my choice of rum)




Bacardi White is the way to go......add some Pepsi and a slice of lime and I'm in a good place.


----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## Bubba Thudd

BostonBob said:


> Bacardi White is the way to go......add some Pepsi and a slice of lime and I'm in a good place.




I did Bacardi when I was younger. Now I go for the taste, and I prefer the Captain Morgan's spiced rum.


----------



## BostonBob

BostonBob said:


> Bacardi White is the way to go......add some Pepsi and a slice of lime and I'm in a good place.






Bubba Thudd said:


> I did Bacardi when I was younger. Now I go for the taste, and I prefer the Captain Morgan's spiced rum.




I guess my rum tastes just never matured. I've tried a lot of different brands but I've never really found a dark, spiced or flavoured rum that I like. I'll have one if there is no Bacardi White available since I only drink rum but I don't enjoy it nearly as much. As a rum drinker for over 30 years and as someone who has bartended off and on for the same amount of time one of my biggest peeves is when I'm in a bar and ask for Bacardi and then given another cheap brand like Lamb's.


----------



## Jacques The Mayor

BostonBob said:


> I guess my rum tastes just never matured. I've tried a lot of different brands but I've never really found a dark, spiced or flavoured rum that I like. I'll have one if there is no Bacardi White available since I only drink rum but I don't enjoy it nearly as much. As a rum drinker for over 30 years and as someone who has bartended off and on for the same amount of time one of my biggest peeves is when I'm in a bar and ask for Bacardi and then given another cheap brand like Lamb's.




Sailor jerry is the way to go.


----------



## BigMac1212

Hammettf2b said:


>




I think the same thing would happen if I was in the same situation.


----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## x Tame Impala

Hammettf2b said:


>


----------



## BigMac1212

Hammettf2b said:


>




I didn't know dogs can become cats. 

Looks like a beagle, but it's tough to tell from this angle.


----------



## loudi94

Jacques The Mayor said:


> Sailor jerry is the way to go.




Sailor Jerry is great. Love the Kraken too.


----------



## Jacques The Mayor

loudi94 said:


> Sailor Jerry is great. Love the Kraken too.




Kraken never found my wet spot


----------



## Engebretson




----------



## BigMac1212

Engebretson said:


>




Lazy animation. MLP has a lot of animation errors.


----------



## Fish on The Sand

Engebretson said:


>






BigMac1212 said:


> Lazy animation. MLP has a lot of animation errors.




what am I missing?


----------



## Bizarro Bandwagoner

Fish on The Sand said:


> what am I missing?




He probably can't hear very well like that...


----------



## Dr Pepper

No he cannot. 

But I think FotS was referring to BigMac's random musings about MLP, which had nothing to do with the Arthur picture.


----------



## BigMac1212

Modo said:


> No he cannot.
> 
> But I think FotS was referring to BigMac's random musings about MLP, which had nothing to do with the Arthur picture.




Can you not see the obvious question in the picture?  Why do I notice things people can't?


----------



## Dr Pepper

BigMac1212 said:


> Can you not see the obvious question in the picture?  Why do I notice things people can't?




Yes, I've posted that exact picture either earlier in this thread or in the previous one. Not going to dig it up. 

But the question in the image was humorously pointing out how the Arthur animators decided to show the way that Arther's headphones were placed on his head. 

As in, how they were nowhere near his ears.

Your response to this picture, however, or the question within it, was a random comment about MLP, which I still don't get since it's a completely different show. 

You do know that's Arthur and not MLP, right? If you don't, then that would explain everything.


----------



## Jacques The Mayor

BigMac1212 said:


> Can you not see the obvious question in the picture?  Why do I notice things people can't?




How are his glasses staying on his face


----------



## Mr Fahrenheit

Jacques The Mayor said:


> How are his glasses staying on his face




They are resting on his headphones


----------



## Dog

Engebretson said:


>


----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## Dr Pepper

^That was funny to watch load, even slower than the slow-mo that it's already in.


----------



## DaveG

What a twist! 


And have to agree with the Sailor Jerry recommendation.


----------



## 42




----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

omg, stopmasturbationnow is a real website.....wow, fkd up people there...


----------



## Dr Pepper

Religion makes some people do very funny things.


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

Modo said:


> Religion makes some people do very funny things.


----------



## Satan

*memeing*


----------



## 42

AnAceOfKidneys said:


>




There's a broken hip in there somewhere.


----------



## Dr Pepper

42 said:


> There's a broken hip in there somewhere.




Not anymore, praise jeezus, oh lawds!


----------



## 42

Modo said:


> Not anymore, praise jeezus, oh lawds!




Yes, thanks Jebus


----------



## Engebretson




----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## Engebretson




----------



## Hammettf2b

I guess he liked what he smelled.


----------



## xxxx

I know this is funny pictures thread, but this video is too much.

The fourth scene is absolutely epic.


----------



## Jacques The Mayor

True Hockey Fan said:


> I know this is funny pictures thread, but this video is too much.
> 
> The fourth scene is absolutely epic.





Those look staged and even so aren't funny.


----------



## Bubba Thudd

I laughed.


----------



## BostonBob

True Hockey Fan said:


> The fourth scene is absolutely epic.




No......no it's not.


----------



## yubbers

AnAceOfKidneys said:


>


----------



## x Tame Impala




----------



## xxxx

BostonBob said:


> No......no it's not.



why? the scene with the chair is quite hilarious. I don't want to make fun of people, it's the scene that was just funny.


----------



## BostonBob

BostonBob said:


> No......no it's not.






True Hockey Fan said:


> why? the scene with the chair is quite hilarious. I don't want to make fun of people, it's the scene that was just funny.




I guess it just looked too staged for me to find it funny. But I'm sure that there are some here that found that video very funny since everybody has a different opinion on what's funny and what's not funny. Kind of like the recent post with the kid jumping onto a glass table......I found it more stupid than funny.


----------



## Bubba Thudd




----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## AtlantaWhaler

That confused look after is the best part.


----------



## BigMac1212

Hammettf2b said:


>




This is why I don't jump.


----------



## Mr Fahrenheit

AtlantaWhaler said:


> That confused look after is the best part.




He realized for the first time in his life that he is fat


----------



## Dr Pepper

Mr Fahrenheit said:


> He realized for the first time in his life that he is fat




Fat or not, that's just shoddy construction. 

No classroom floor should just cave in like that.


----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## BigMac1212

Hammettf2b said:


>




Oh, sure, splash the fireman.


----------



## sully1410

Hammettf2b said:


>




This is what Geurzy would do if he was fighting a fire.


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

Hammettf2b said:


>




I hope that isn't urine in the bucket.


----------



## xxxx




----------



## Flukeshot

BigMac1212 said:


> Oh, sure, splash the fireman.




I think he's just a dude with a garden hose.


----------



## xxxx




----------



## BostonBob

AnAceOfKidneys said:


> I hope that isn't urine in the bucket.




Sure - who doesn't have a bucket of urine lying around just in case there's a fire ????


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

BostonBob said:


> Sure - who doesn't have a bucket of urine lying around just in case there's a fire ????




chamber pot.


----------



## yubbers

She stays hydrated


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

yubbers said:


> She stays hydrated




she does at that, must have been a coors light night.


----------



## BostonBob

BostonBob said:


> Sure - who doesn't have a bucket of urine lying around just in case there's a fire ????






AnAceOfKidneys said:


> chamber pot.




So you're saying that this video was taken before the invention of indoor plumbing ????


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

BostonBob said:


> So you're saying that this video was taken before the invention of indoor plumbing ????




Yes.


----------



## Mr Fahrenheit

BostonBob said:


> So you're saying that this video was taken before the invention of indoor plumbing ????




It could be west Texas


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## BigMac1212

Chippah said:


>




Dog on left: You should see my friend when it's out of the costume.


----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## Dr Pepper

Well, I learned something today.

Apparently in Zimbabwe, lobsters are referred to as "sea snippers".


----------



## yubbers

And ppl walk them????


----------



## SladeWilson23

Lobsters can actually live for a very long time.


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

yubbers said:


> And ppl walk them????




...only insane rumheads from Halifax (or maybe North Sydney)


----------



## BigMac1212

AnAceOfKidneys said:


>




Dog: Please give the signal...


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

BigMac1212 said:


> Dog: Please give the signal...




man, this really isn't a funny gif, I feel bad for the dog in the last gif.






(SERIOUS) Isn't this the lady who did the Wendy's commercials?


----------



## SladeWilson23

AnAceOfKidneys said:


> man, this really isn't a funny gif, I feel bad for the dog in the last gif.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (SERIOUS) Isn't this the lady who did the Wendy's commercials?




It looks like her, but I don't think it is.


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## beowulf

Glenn Rhee said:


> Lobsters can actually live for a very long time.




Not out of water...


----------



## BostonBob

Glenn Rhee said:


> Lobsters can actually live for a very long time.






beowulf said:


> Not out of water...





Or in boiling water.



*Mmmmm........fresh lobster.*


----------



## BigMac1212

Chippah said:


>




Patton: You magnificent *******, I read your book!


----------



## kurt

Chippah said:


>




this is a masterpiece


----------



## Jacques The Mayor

kurt said:


> this is a masterpiece




So clearly staged. All of this Asian boys doing this same gag over and over isn't a mere coincidence.


----------



## Dr Pepper

Yeah there's been a few of these "chain reaction" gifs floating around....I think I've seen at least three in these threads so far.


----------



## Fish on The Sand

BostonBob said:


> Or in boiling water.
> 
> 
> 
> *Mmmmm........fresh lobster.*


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

arrrr, somebodies' been coddling this lobster....


----------



## Runner77

Forrest Gump at 0:25.


----------



## Fish on The Sand

AnAceOfKidneys said:


> arrrr, somebodies' been coddling this lobster....




the pinchy plot was one of the most ridiculous, yet awesome things I have ever seen.


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

Fish on The Sand said:


> the pinchy plot was one of the most ridiculous, yet awesome things I have ever seen.




agree.

"I wish Pinchy was here to enjoy this"

"Homer, can we have some?" "No, Pinchy would have wanted it this way."


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## Fish on The Sand

AnAceOfKidneys said:


> agree.
> 
> "I wish Pinchy was here to enjoy this"
> 
> "Homer, can we have some?" "No, Pinchy would have wanted it this way."




"oh god that's tasty! I wish Pinchy were here to enjoy this"


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

Paul Henry.

start at 0:40


----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## yubbers




----------



## Bubba Thudd

Took about 5 minutes for that wedding vid to finish, initially...


----------



## Fixed to Ruin

AnAceOfKidneys said:


> Paul Henry.
> 
> start at 0:40





I still think Onrait has the best one.


----------



## Dave




----------



## Stand Witness

first 2 minutes had me in tears.


----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## Oogie Boogie

Hammettf2b said:


>





I really like this


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

Hammettf2b said:


>


----------



## BigMac1212

Hammettf2b said:


>




Dogs.


----------



## Engebretson




----------



## Tyler Foli

Fixed to Ruin said:


> I still think Onrait has the best one.





Such a classic


----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## BigMac1212

Hammettf2b said:


>




He was drunk on soda.


----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## KingTux

BigMac1212 said:


> This is why we should discourage facilities sharing the same corporate sponsors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, another seating chart error picture. I'm so predictable.




I cringe at that compass


----------



## Engebretson




----------



## BigMac1212

I know this isn't a sports thread, but the Browns came up with their new rallying cry: #GPODAWUND!



I don't see them as a Super Bowl contender anytime soon.


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Kestrel

Chippah said:


>


----------



## yubbers

Chippah said:


>


----------



## Cor

Chippah said:


>




Amazing!


----------



## Dr Pepper

Chippah said:


>




That's odd, I followed the link to the image (very funny, by the way ), and tried to post it again here using a different URL. 

HF still won't allow it though. How strange. 






There we go. Found it elsewhere.


----------



## BigMac1212

Dr Pepper said:


> That's odd, I followed the link to the image (very funny, by the way ), and tried to post it again here using a different URL.
> 
> HF still won't allow it though. How strange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There we go. Found it elsewhere.




It's a miracle!


----------



## Oogie Boogie

delete


----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

Hammettf2b said:


>




When the aliens eventually take over Earth and destroy all humans, they will point to this gif and say, "This is why..." And they will not be wrong.


----------



## Dr Pepper

Hammettf2b said:


>




Uh, what?


----------



## Bubba Thudd

Dr Pepper said:


> Uh, what?




nice flip, though, for a little kid.


----------



## Mr Fahrenheit

That kid is a stonecutter now


----------



## AtlantaWhaler

Mr Fahrenheit said:


> That kid is a stonecutter now




Legend has it he's still falling to this day.


----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Canadian Game

There's always someone.


----------



## SUBdrewgANS

Canadian Game said:


> There's always someone.





Not only does that person have an embarrassing incorrect tattoo.. they also have an extremely racist logo on them forever.


----------



## yubbers

But Mario is cool?


----------



## SladeWilson23

Isn't that copyright infringement?


----------



## BigMac1212

Canadian Game said:


> There's always someone.





Must of gotten it when the Tribe was up 3-1.


----------



## DarkKnight61

Glenn Rhee said:


> Isn't that copyright infringement?




Probably, but i personally wouldn't worry about it.

I bet there are tons of people who have tattoos that are copyrighted.


----------



## Hammettf2b

Glenn Rhee said:


> Isn't that copyright infringement?




Wouldn't it only pertain to the person who did the tattoo and not the person with the tattoo?


----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## Bubba Thudd

Hammettf2b said:


>




Strippers get munchies, too.



(from Walmart, of course)


----------



## BigMac1212

Hammettf2b said:


>




There's platform shoes, and there's that.


----------



## AtlantaWhaler

Excuse me ma'am, can you reach that can of green beans on the top shelf for me?


----------



## xxxx




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## AtlantaWhaler

Electrocuted? 

Ha...awesome.


----------



## Bones Malone

AtlantaWhaler said:


> Electrocuted?
> 
> Ha...awesome.






yup


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## BigMac1212

Hammettf2b said:


>




I never seen dog see dog do, but there you go.


----------



## yubbers

bahahahahaha


----------



## Lord Helix

That is top 10 you've ever posted, Hammett.


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Mr Fahrenheit

Must be Australia


----------



## BigMac1212

Chippah said:


>




Three words: Get an exterminator!


----------



## Harbinger




----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## Dr Pepper

Ok, I have questions.

1. How does he not feel his head ablaze? 
2. What is that wired contraption on his desk?
3. Why are there seven bottles of beer right next to that wired contraption?


----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## Hammettf2b

Dr Pepper said:


> Ok, I have questions.
> 
> 1. How does he not feel his head ablaze?
> 2. What is that wired contraption on his desk?
> 3. Why are there seven bottles of beer right next to that wired contraption?




1. His hair looks pretty thick. He prob doesn't feel it right away.
2. 
3.


----------



## The Professional




----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## BigMac1212

Hammettf2b said:


>





Some people should not be around blowtorches.


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## BigMac1212

AnAceOfKidneys said:


>




This is why this thread exists.


----------



## SladeWilson23

Harbinger said:


>




So bad......


----------



## BackHandShelf22

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/v...er-accidentally-does/sharevideo/5215574682001

This is dying to be made into a goldberg spear clip.


----------



## BigMac1212

BackHandShelf22 said:


> https://www.theweathernetwork.com/v...er-accidentally-does/sharevideo/5215574682001
> 
> This is dying to be made into a goldberg spear clip.





That deer needs to be kill by hunters.


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## BostonBob

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


I'm convinced that you are intentionally posting stuff that's not even remotely funny.


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

BostonBob said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> I'm convinced that you are intentionally posting stuff that's not even remotely funny.




Is BostonBob just an alias for Jimmy Kimmel? 

But yes, guilty as charged, Bob. And I must say, you are a wonderful judge of what is and what isn't (see above) funny. Someone needs to keep this thread real.

In order to appreciate sunshine, you must experience total darkness first (or at periodic intervals.)


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Dr Pepper

^That is awesome.


----------



## BigMac1212

Chippah said:


>




This is what we're missing in the NHL: rude teammates.


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## DaveG

Hammettf2b said:


>




I actually know that drummer. Hell of a percussionist/arranger.


----------



## Jacques The Mayor

DaveG said:


> I actually know that drummer. Hell of a percussionist/arranger.




He was before he lost his arm. I also know him.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*




----------



## PositiveCashFlow

^^^ 5pi/2


----------



## donut




----------



## Panteras

donut said:


>


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## RayP

Hammettf2b said:


>




That did not end how I was expecting it to.


----------



## irunthepeg

donut said:


>




Wow this got me


----------



## Mr Fahrenheit

Hammettf2b said:


>




Larry David in his younger years


----------



## Engebretson




----------



## AlphaCatalyst




----------



## whatsbruin

Engebretson said:


>




Kind of looks like a NASA emblem on the door of the middle pick. 
The force of that cannon was pretty extreme. Sent the guy flying.


----------



## AlphaCatalyst




----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

BostonBob should be arriving here any minute now......


----------



## senators101

For the soccer fans:


----------



## BostonBob

AnAceOfKidneys said:


> BostonBob should be arriving here any minute now......




Sorry I'm late..............those all suck and are not the least bit funny.


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

BostonBob said:


> Sorry I'm late..............those all suck and are not the least bit funny.




 agreed.


----------



## Mr Fahrenheit

whatsbruin said:


> Kind of looks like a NASA emblem on the door of the middle pick.
> The force of that cannon was pretty extreme. Sent the guy flying.




IIRC it turned out to be fake


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## Dr Pepper

....The hell?


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

Dr Pepper said:


> ....The hell?




It's from an American Dad episode. Sorry, I'm much too busy to add more context than that.


----------



## BigMac1212

Jacques The Mayor said:


> He was before he lost his arm. I also know him.




He should sue.


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

This one's for Boston Bob...


----------



## bombers15




----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## Kelly




----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## yubbers

Kelly said:


>




lirl


----------



## BigMac1212

bombers15 said:


>




The horror. THE HORROR!


----------



## Blueline Bomber




----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## BigMac1212

Chippah said:


>




Coming soon to theaters: Bad Grandma.


----------



## Fish on The Sand

BigMac1212 said:


> Coming soon to theaters: Bad Grandma.




To be fair, she touched an ornament and not the tree.


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Engebretson




----------



## BigMac1212

Fish on The Sand said:


> To be fair, she touched an ornament and not the tree.




Pedantic, thy name is Fish on The Sand.


----------



## Dr Pepper

Chippah said:


>




Either that's the quietest jigsaw I've ever seen, he's a very deep sleeper, or he's already dead.


----------



## Engebretson

Dr Pepper said:


> Either that's the quietest jigsaw I've ever seen, he's a very deep sleeper, or he's already dead.




It bothers me that everyone else seems fairly disinterested in what's going on.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*




----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## x Tame Impala




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## x Tame Impala

My 2nd favorite cheetos spill gif


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Engebretson




----------



## Fixed to Ruin

Chippah said:


>




McDonalds has gone full circle.


----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## Engebretson




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## BigMac1212

Engebretson said:


>




That's bullcrap. Eww.


----------



## yubbers

Chippah said:


>





for shame


----------



## BigMac1212

Chippah said:


>





You're a mean one, Mr. Kris.


----------



## BigMac1212

Sometimes, you just gotta drop:


----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## Engebretson

^^^She's mighty mighty, just lettin' it all hang out


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

Chippah said:


>


----------



## BigMac1212

Chippah said:


>




Irony.


----------



## 42




----------



## BigMac1212

42 said:


>




Kid: What the *censored* is that!?!?


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## BigMac1212

Chippah said:


>




And yet ESPN shows poker as a "sport." Point goes to TSN.


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Mr Fahrenheit

Staged gifs just aren't funny


----------



## CuriousGeorge




----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## SladeWilson23

ROFL!!!!!


----------



## Engebretson

Worth the read. 10/10


----------



## BigMac1212

BigMac1212 said:


> Sometimes, you just gotta drop:




Paul Harvey: And now the rest of the story:


----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## Engebretson

Seriously, he had _one_ job...


----------



## BigMac1212

Hammettf2b said:


>




*censored*


----------



## BigMac1212

Engebretson said:


> Seriously, he had _one_ job...




CinemaSins: You had one job, Kicker, ONE JOB! *dings*


----------



## Hammettf2b

BigMac1212 said:


> *censored*




Wait, why is it censored?


----------



## BigMac1212

Hammettf2b said:


> Wait, why is it censored?




It's for the judge for trying for the handshake for the arm that was amputated.

Am I have to explain every comment for now on?


----------



## Hammettf2b

BigMac1212 said:


> It's for the judge for trying for the handshake for the arm that was amputated.
> 
> Am I have to explain every comment for now on?




I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## BostonBob

BigMac1212 said:


> Am I have to explain every comment for now on?




This one sure needs some explaining.


----------



## BigMac1212

Whiskey Tango Foxtrot? Are we watching the same picture? The judge at the end is shaking hands and is going to the amputated arm. What is going on?


----------



## BigMac1212

Hammettf2b said:


>




Look, at the end of the gif, the judge is going to the arm that is amputated. THAT IS WHAT i'M TALKING ABOUT! ARE WE LOOKING AT THE SAME PICTURE?!?!


----------



## Hammettf2b

BigMac1212 said:


> Look, at the end of the gif, the judge is going to the arm that is amputated. THAT IS WHAT i'M TALKING ABOUT! ARE WE LOOKING AT THE SAME PICTURE?!?!




I know that. I'm the one who posted the gif. What I was talking about is why you said it was censored?


----------



## BostonBob

BigMac1212 said:


> Whiskey Tango Foxtrot? Are we watching the same picture? The judge at the end is shaking hands and is going to the amputated arm. What is going on?




I'm pretty sure he's referring to the fact that either you wrote " censored " after that GIF or else your comment was actually censored.


----------



## BigMac1212

Hammettf2b said:


> I know that. I'm the one who posted the gif. What I was talking about is why you said it was censored?






Because I don't use those types of words often. And you complain that I don't explain things well.


----------



## Hammettf2b

BigMac1212 said:


> Because I don't use those types of words often. And you complain that I don't explain things well.




This conversation is now over.


----------



## BostonBob

This will now be the thread we can all blame when The Lounge eventually disappears from HFBoards.


----------



## BigMac1212

I'm sorry for my actions. Here's a picture of a bathroom sign to make up for my actions:


----------



## BigMac1212

Here's a better one:


----------



## Jacques The Mayor

Engebretson said:


> Worth the read. 10/10




Goes through all that trouble and can't spell hassle right.


----------



## Jacques The Mayor

BigMac1212 said:


> It's for the judge for trying for the handshake for the arm that was amputated.
> 
> Am I have to explain every comment for now on?




From now on.


----------



## CuriousGeorge




----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

BigMac1212 said:


> Here's a better one:




this gif was posted a couple years ago but funny enough to post again imho (if a bit dated)


----------



## BigMac1212

AnAceOfKidneys said:


> this gif was posted a couple years ago but funny enough to post again imho (if a bit dated)




And Wesley/Will was rejected once again.


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## BigMac1212

Chippah said:


>


----------



## CuriousGeorge




----------



## WhoozYerrDaddy

BigMac1212 said:


> It's for the judge for trying for the handshake for the arm that was amputated.




Something wrong with that...can't quite put my finger on it.

Gotta hand it to him, but that was a very disarming comment.

His favorite book is probably 'Farewell to Arms.'


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

ShowmeHawks said:


>


----------



## Bob Richards




----------



## KrisLetAngry

Boys


----------



## BigMac1212

Bob Richards said:


>




But Batman doesn't kill!


----------



## CuriousGeorge




----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

Hammettf2b said:


>




so wrong, but so funny


----------



## Dr Pepper

Where's that from?


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## Hammettf2b

Dr Pepper said:


> Where's that from?




No idea


----------



## Dr Pepper

AnAceOfKidneys said:


>




Pretty ****ing accurate, I must say.


----------



## BigMac1212

AnAceOfKidneys said:


>




Didn't know Canada had rednecks.


----------



## Patty Ice

Dr Pepper said:


> Where's that from?




Not 100% but I think it's from a show called Those Who Can't.


----------



## CuriousGeorge




----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## BigMac1212

AnAceOfKidneys said:


>




What's sad is I could probably recreate the top gif.


----------



## yubbers

BigMac1212 said:


> Didn't know Canada had rednecks.




It used to be like 80% redneck 

Now Asian


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## RayP




----------



## Harry Goldfarb*

BigMac1212 said:


> But Batman doesn't kill!




And The Joker never dies.


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Engebretson




----------



## yubbers

thorough research


----------



## x Tame Impala




----------



## KrisLetAngry

x Tame Impala said:


>




**** that's mean she is big boned


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## KrisLetAngry

Chippah said:


>




Same


----------



## yubbers




----------



## Engebretson




----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## yubbers

omar looks great!


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Sigh

Engebretson said:


>




Ha.

Ha


----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## CuriousGeorge




----------



## 42




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## 42




----------



## RayP

42 said:


>




Reading that in his voice just makes it that much better.


----------



## BigMac1212

Engebretson said:


>




Somebody do a Redshirt version. 

But this is cute.


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## whatsbruin

RayFIN said:


> Reading that in his voice just makes it that much better.



You have a deep voice like his?


----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Kestrel




----------



## Hammettf2b

NSFW language. I couldn't stop laughing at this for some reason lol

https://www.instagram.com/p/BPcOTRuAAZt/


----------



## Hammettf2b

Bill Clinton caught checking out Ivanka Trump


----------



## BigMac1212

^^ Look at Hilary.


----------



## PromisedLand

Bahahahahaha

Holy that was funny as hell. Bill not when Hillary is right there lol


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

BigMac1212 said:


> ^^ Look at Hilary.




can't even imagine having to sleep with hillary. yuck! so happy the donald trump won! make amerca gert again!


----------



## 42

What is Bill looking at that makes Hillary so upset?


----------



## Mr Fahrenheit

42 said:


> What is Bill looking at that makes Hillary so upset?




Looks like he is talking to someone


----------



## 42

Mr Fahrenheit said:


> Looks like he is talking to someone




Yeah, that's what it looks like but it doesn't explain why Hillary gave him that extended look, like he had done something bad.


----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## Engebretson




----------



## Mr Fahrenheit

42 said:


> Yeah, that's what it looks like but it doesn't explain why Hillary gave him that extended look, like he had done something bad.




Probably because of what the other person is saying


----------



## soya_sauce_chicken

Mr Fahrenheit said:


> Probably because of what the other person is saying



source of the video says that he was caught checking out ivanka


----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## 42




----------



## Mr Fahrenheit

soya_sauce_chicken said:


> source of the video says that he was caught checking out ivanka




Of course because thats funnier


----------



## BigMac1212

Hammettf2b said:


>




Somebody needs to be fired at Drury's arena.

Edit, that last fall was the player's fault, but the first two looked suspicious.


----------



## HawksFan74

BigMac1212 said:


> Somebody needs to be fired at Drury's arena.
> 
> Edit, that last fall was the player's fault, but the first two looked suspicious.




She lost her shoe and instead of putting it back on continues to try without it and fail.


----------



## BigMac1212

HawksFan74 said:


> She lost her shoe and instead of putting it back on continues to try without it and fail.




Man, I need better glasses.


----------



## 42




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Engebretson

This probably more funny to me since my 6 year old came home the other day talking about parallelograms.


----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## BigMac1212

Hammettf2b said:


>




I will say it: Staged.


----------



## Fixed to Ruin

They played this game at a resort I was staying at in Jamaica.


----------



## Engebretson

Bah Gawd, he took the high heel and all...








Fixed to Ruin said:


> They played this game at a resort I was staying at in Jamaica.




I was going to say, it looks like a Newlywed Game they play on a Cruise Ship for honeymooners.


----------



## 42

This one seems reasonable


----------



## PromisedLand

Hammettf2b said:


>




damn it, that hurts just looking at it. wear a cup next time. jeeeezzzzz


----------



## irunthepeg

42 said:


> This one seems reasonable




i'd support this


----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## yubbers

Chippah said:


>




insert Ray insult


----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## 42




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## RayP

Chippah said:


>






yubbers said:


> insert Ray insult






aaaa


----------



## Engebretson




----------



## 42




----------



## 42




----------



## Dr Pepper

That is....wow.


----------



## SladeWilson23

What in the mother ****ing what?


----------



## BigMac1212

42 said:


> This one seems reasonable




My dad approves.


----------



## 42




----------



## yubbers




----------



## Dakota Sioux




----------



## BigMac1212

Dakota Sioux said:


>




I just hope the fan doesn't cut him asunder.


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## Engebretson

Hammettf2b said:


>




That's clearly photo-shopped. If it were a real Irish girl, she'd already be sunburnt


----------



## SladeWilson23

How do we know the girl in black bikini isn't Irish too?


----------



## Bones Malone

Deathstroke said:


> How do we know the girl in black bikini isn't Irish too?




She doesn't look like an apple or snow


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Engebretson




----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## yubbers

Hammettf2b said:


>




ray trying to figure out real estate pics


----------



## Hammettf2b

lirl


----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## Engebretson




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## 42




----------



## 42




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Engebretson




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## BigMac1212

Chippah said:


>




Who knew 99cents stores exists outside the Americas?


----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Engebretson




----------



## Hammettf2b

I don't know how to embed these links 

https://i.redd.it/vfcug3bf4ohy.gif

Edit:


----------



## Bones Malone

Hammettf2b said:


> I don't know how to embed these links
> 
> https://i.redd.it/vfcug3bf4ohy.gif




Use the same img format as pics


----------



## Hammettf2b

Chippah said:


> Use the same img format as pics




hmmmm...

I could have sworn I tried that.


----------



## yubbers

why dat bill cosby sweater wearing foo such a G?


----------



## Kelly




----------



## Hammettf2b

https://streamable.com/ywxb5


----------



## Dr Pepper

That went better than expected.


----------



## BigMac1212

Kelly said:


>




Comic Book Guy: Worst Treadmill Ever.


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## izzy

coors light


----------



## BigMac1212

AnAceOfKidneys said:


>




#EpicFail!


----------



## x Tame Impala




----------



## DarkKnight61

x Tame Impala said:


>




Hope the Squirrel is okay.


----------



## Engebretson




----------



## BigMac1212

x Tame Impala said:


>




I bet PETA was upset by seeing that.


----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## Flukeshot

Chippah said:


>




That could be dog food made of cat meat.


----------



## BigMac1212

Hammettf2b said:


>




Joel & the bots: Wah, wah, wah!


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## BigMac1212

AnAceOfKidneys said:


>




Poor kid. He's gonna be traumatized for years.


----------



## Hammettf2b

BigMac1212 said:


> Poor kid. He's gonna be traumatized for years.




It looks like the kid is laughing to me.


----------



## BigMac1212

Hammettf2b said:


> It looks like the kid is laughing to me.




When will I get my cataract surgery?


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

BigMac1212 said:


> When will I get my cataract surgery?




I dunno, I thought it was laughter, but now that I look at it more closely...not sure. I feel terrible.


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

kids are great....here's more evidence34


----------



## BigMac1212

AnAceOfKidneys said:


> kids are great....here's more evidence34




Probably me on a roller coaster.


----------



## Jacques The Mayor

AnAceOfKidneys said:


> kids are great....here's more evidence34




I've been on that roller coaster


----------



## Vipers31

Jacques The Mayor said:


> I've been on that roller coaster




We can see that.


----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## Jacques The Mayor

Vipers31 said:


> We can see that.




Zing


----------



## BigMac1212

Vipers31 said:


> We can see that.




*imaginary rimshot*


----------



## Mantis




----------



## BigMac1212

Mantis said:


>




He is the one year wonder.


----------



## BigMac1212

Be honest, do you find this name funny?:


----------



## Mantis

BigMac1212 said:


> Be honest, do you find this name funny?:


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

Chippah said:


>


----------



## BigMac1212

Chippah said:


>




#EpicFail2.0


----------



## BigMac1212

AnAceOfKidneys said:


>




Denny's regrets having advertising at that time.


----------



## HawksFan74

Denny's is lucky. Why else would bowling be posted all over the internet


----------



## BigMac1212

I know it's a video, but you would be LYAO by these ridiculous claims:


----------



## DarkKnight61

BigMac1212 said:


> #EpicFail2.0




Not really an epic fail considering he did that on purpose.

Go to his youtube channel and you will see that he purposely creates these funny inventions.


----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## BigMac1212

The Cake Is A Lie said:


> Not really an epic fail considering he did that on purpose.
> 
> Go to his youtube channel and you will see that he purposely creates these funny inventions.




I still consider that an epic fail for punching a baby in the face.


----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## 42

I fully support the camel's actions.


----------



## Baby Punisher

42 said:


> I fully support the camel's actions.




Send in those camels to crush and defeat ISIS.


----------



## Baby Punisher

Hammettf2b said:


>




I have seen this condition before on another gentleman. I don't know if it's a natural disorder or from complications at birth.


----------



## Mantis

Baby Punisher said:


> I have seen this condition before on another gentleman. I don't know if it's a natural disorder or from complications at birth.



cutis verticis gyrata


----------



## x Tame Impala

Wait til the end


----------



## BigMac1212

42 said:


> I fully support the camel's actions.




Alfalfa the foureyed just got crushed by a camel. All is well.


----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## BigMac1212

Hammettf2b said:


>




That's not funny. That's adorable. *awws*


----------



## BigMac1212

Some characters should not go 3D:


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## BigMac1212

Chippah said:


>




Not cool, Kristi.


----------



## Dr Pepper

Pfft, get a sense of humour, Nancy.

I got a laugh out of it.


----------



## Minnesota

Is that Winnie the Pooh doing Gangnam Style?


----------



## Lord Helix

AnAceOfKidneys said:


>




I love lamp.


----------



## BigMac1212

Minnesota said:


> Is that Winnie the Pooh doing Gangnam Style?




That would give the Coyotes more credit than they deserve.


----------



## BigMac1212

Edit 2: Finally got a good picture!


----------



## Hammettf2b

nsfw text??? 

http://i.imgur.com/JcObWFd.gifv


----------



## senators101

Hammettf2b said:


> nsfw text???
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/JcObWFd.gifv




That was great. Totally pictured Ozzyman's voice over using the same words in the video.


----------



## BigMac1212

Coca-Cola will be outlawed at this fantasy baseball team:


----------



## Jacques The Mayor

BigMac1212 said:


> Coca-Cola will be outlawed at this fantasy baseball team:




..ha


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## RandV

The classic fight or flight.


----------



## kurt

RandV said:


> The classic fight for flight.




"or"


----------



## BigMac1212

kurt said:


> "or"




You would have a field day with my spelling typos.


----------



## Dr Pepper

BigMac1212 said:


> You would have a field day with my *spelling typos*.




Are there any other kinds of typos?


----------



## Mantis




----------



## Lord Helix

^ Smite? ^


----------



## Mantis




----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## Flukeshot

Oh that elephant guy must have died. Kicked then smashing against the curb or wall


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## BigMac1212

The Blue Jays have better Uecker seats than Miller Park:


----------



## BigMac1212

Hammettf2b said:


>




Bad kitty cat!


----------



## BigMac1212

Dr Pepper said:


> Are there any other kinds of typos?




This is why grammar is my worst subject in school.


----------



## 42

Flukeshot said:


> Oh that elephant guy must have died. Kicked then smashing against the curb or wall




Reportedly he lived https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/3311517/video-elephant-kicks-man-head-india/


----------



## BigMac1212

AnAceOfKidneys said:


>




#EpicFail3


----------



## BigMac1212

Am I banned from Tobacco Road for suggesting this team? Honest question:


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## spintheblackcircle




----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

spintheblackcircle said:


>




Is that the new center fielder for the Red Sox?


----------



## BigMac1212

spintheblackcircle said:


>




Stretch Armstrong has a sad retirement.


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## BigMac1212

AnAceOfKidneys said:


>




Bowling meets WWE. I would watch.


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

the reality of being Oscar the Grouch


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

Chippah said:


>


----------



## BigMac1212

AnAceOfKidneys said:


>




Jenga PUNCH!


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## bombers15

Solid D.


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

bombers15 said:


> Solid D.




total embellishment by the kid. Dog deserves a 4 year/$100 contract.


----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## Hammettf2b

https://www.redfin.com/CA/Los-Angeles/6855-Gloria-Ave-91406/home/4498364


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## BigMac1212

I have come back from my Memphis in May roadtrip (sorry for not telling you earlier, my monitor was acting up, and I didn't fix the error until right before I left. My sincerest apologies.) I found a funny picture in Big Springs, TX; Chewable ice:


----------



## Stand Witness

BigMac1212 said:


> I have come back from my Memphis in May roadtrip (sorry for not telling you earlier, my monitor was acting up, and I didn't fix the error until right before I left. My sincerest apologies.) I found a funny picture in Big Springs, TX; Chewable ice:




Genius! Get the customers to fill up more ice than pop to save money.


----------



## BostonBob

Stand Witness said:


> Genius! Get the customers to fill up more ice than pop to save money.




Absolutely correct - in the bar business we say that " ice is money ".


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

police brutality tsk tsk


----------



## BigMac1212

AnAceOfKidneys said:


> police brutality tsk tsk




You don't mess with the Phoenix police.


----------



## Lurked4Yearz




----------



## BigMac1212

Lurked4Yearz said:


>




Well, that's really on the nose.


----------



## ACLEVERNAME

Lurked4Yearz said:


>




I don't get it.


----------



## Cory Trevor

Tyskie said:


> I don't get it.




white people love starbucks and cracker is a racial epithet for white people. Honky, whitey, wonder bread are others as well.


----------



## Engebretson




----------



## John Price




----------



## CycloneLaunch

G F O P said:


>





What is the story behind this gif @Mike?


----------



## VainGretzky




----------



## AnAceOfKidneys

VainGretzky said:


>




greatest of all time. That's Thomas Hearns, no?


----------



## whatsbruin

AnAceOfKidneys said:


> greatest of all time. That's Thomas Hearns, no?



Don't think Hearns fought Ali. No boxing fan, but if I had to guess that would be Foreman.


----------



## Bizarro Bandwagoner

VainGretzky said:


>




Insane.


----------



## VainGretzky

AnAceOfKidneys said:


> greatest of all time. That's Thomas Hearns, no?






Bizarro Bandwagoner said:


> Insane.



Was Micheal Dokes a 19 year old boxer who was not heard of much after that fight Ali was 35 years old tuning the cocky kid in  And yes insane greatest of all time story was when Dokes was 17 he told Ali my hands are so fast they can't catch them on film and also I am going to get you old man so retire while you can , Ali totally clowned him.


----------



## WeegarUnderwood

CycloneLaunch said:


> What is the story behind this gif @Mike?




Here's the whole thing


----------



## BigMac1212

I don't know who started this, but the "I'm Vegan" has infected my polls over at my deviantART profile page:


----------



## BigMac1212

Aw, I wish there was an "out." Then we would have a "MST3k" meme.


----------



## BigMac1212

Got yourself into a science debate and don't know how to wiggle yourself out of a pickle?






Works every time.


----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## BostonBob

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Not going to lie - I expected a kid to exit the slide just in time to get hit with the ball. I am actually a bit disappointed.


----------



## Hammettf2b

Expectations vs Reality


----------



## BigMac1212

Hammettf2b said:


> Expectations vs Reality




*plays sad trombone*


----------



## BigMac1212

Hammettf2b said:


>




Brilliant!


----------



## DarkReign

Soooo, this thread is a reddit crawler. Original.


----------



## Hammettf2b

DarkReign said:


> Soooo, this thread is a reddit crawler. Original.




Does it really matter where it comes from? Not everyone visits reddit.


----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## RandV

Am I the only one that gets bothered by this?

Proper comedy:






Millennial version:






So many potentially great gifs ruined by dumb millennial's short attention span.


----------



## RayP

DarkReign said:


> Soooo, this thread is a reddit crawler. Original.




I only visit reddit for local stuff since that format is a train-wreck, so I appreciate all the funny reddit re-posts over here. 



RandV said:


> Am I the only one that gets bothered by this?
> 
> Proper comedy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millennial version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many potentially great gifs ruined by dumb millennial's short attention span.




Millennial thing or not, it is annoying as hell.


----------



## Siamese Dream

DarkReign said:


> Soooo, this thread is a reddit crawler. Original.









I suppose you probably think your post is original, people have been pointing this out for years


----------



## Jacques The Mayor

RayFIN said:


> I only visit reddit for local stuff since that format is a train-wreck, so I appreciate all the funny reddit re-posts over here.
> 
> 
> 
> Millennial thing or not, it is annoying as hell.




I agree with both statements. Reddit is far too chaotic for me to attempt to navigate and Hans Moleman writhing is pain is the funniest part of that scene. The initial nut shot is only a launching point to the comedic punchline. I think it'd be funnier if they showed a very short portion of the football hitting his testicles and a longer portion of him rolling about.


----------



## Mr Fahrenheit

I dont see how its a millennial thing. Im a millennial, probably like a majority of people on this site, and that doesnt resonate


----------



## RandV

Mr Fahrenheit said:


> I dont see how its a millennial thing. Im a millennial, probably like a majority of people on this site, and that doesnt resonate




Haha I know it's not really a fair thing to say, and I'm only being half serious. All I know it's a trend I've started noticing over the past few years, and it falls right in line with the short attention span/twitter focused mindset, not inclusive to but is largely a millennial thing, and I think the first time I noticed it was a clip of some teens playing soccer (much like the soccer one above) which gave me the lasting first impression.


----------



## Jacques The Mayor

Just found out I too am a millennial. Wasn't sure what the parameters were.


----------



## John Price




----------



## Mr Fahrenheit

RandV said:


> Haha I know it's not really a fair thing to say, and I'm only being half serious. All I know it's a trend I've started noticing over the past few years, and it falls right in line with the short attention span/twitter focused mindset, not inclusive to but is largely a millennial thing, and I think the first time I noticed it was a clip of some teens playing soccer (much like the soccer one above) which gave me the lasting first impression.




Sounds more like todays teenagers


----------



## JadedLeaf

So this just happened in my town yesterday...


----------



## Dr Pepper

One might be inclined to ask how you came to acquire such a picture.


----------



## JadedLeaf

Dr Pepper said:


> One might be inclined to ask how you came to acquire such a picture.




Town news website lol. It was pretty big talk around town actually. Heres the link to the actual story on it. I swear it wasn't it lol https://www.discoverestevan.com/local/drive-thru-rollover


----------



## BigMac1212

G F O P said:


>




Skill, dawg.


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Brad Chadwick

Chippah said:


>




ZzZzZzZzZZ


----------



## beowulf

Chippah said:


>




That one is kind of lame.


----------



## BigMac1212

Chippah said:


>




A bit pushing the pronunciations, but I like the effort.


----------



## Zorf

JadedLeaf said:


> Town news website lol. It was pretty big talk around town actually. Heres the link to the actual story on it. I swear it wasn't it lol https://www.discoverestevan.com/local/drive-thru-rollover




The driver is seriously lacking in driving skills.


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## John Price




----------



## Burgs




----------



## BigMac1212

Have a user that makes insults that are, um, not good? Show them who's boss with JonTron's latest joke:


----------



## AnAceOfKidneys




----------



## VJ




----------



## BigMac1212

JadedLeaf said:


> So this just happened in my town yesterday...



Took that drive-thru turn just a little too fast...


----------



## CuriousGeorge




----------



## JadedLeaf

BigMac1212 said:


> Took that drive-thru turn just a little too fast...



Haha he actually hit the curb, panicked and instead of hitting the breaks, he floored the car. lol If you look at the drive-thru menu you can see it all mangled where he hit it.

Thanks for making me look at this picture again though haha. Still hilarious ha


----------



## Binary Code

Do you guys remember the first memes? The internet was hard in 2012.


----------



## PositiveCashFlow

Wasn't this the first meme?






or was it this?


----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## Engebretson




----------



## RandV




----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## crump




----------



## crump

RandV said:


>




How about don't buy low quality bread that rips.


----------



## CuriousGeorge




----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## Randy Butternubs




----------



## sabremike




----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## BigMac1212

Hammettf2b said:


>




I want to cry.


----------



## John Price




----------



## CuriousGeorge




----------



## Hammettf2b

Internet warriors


----------



## BigMac1212

Sometimes, funny pictures can occur from this very message board. I was looking at the "Entertainment" forum, and came up with this gem:






Any member who's good with memes, make it so.

Edit: Really, BigMac? An apostrophe in "memes?" You really need Grammerly this year.


----------



## NyQuil

BigMac1212 said:


> Sometimes, funny pictures can occur from this very message board. I was looking at the "Entertainment" forum, and came up with this gem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any member who's good with memes, make it so.
> 
> Edit: Really, BigMac? An apostrophe in "memes?" You really need Grammerly this year.


----------



## BigMac1212

NyQuil said:


>





The Internet truly has everything.


----------



## Dakota Sioux




----------



## BigMac1212

Dakota Sioux said:


>




Falcon PUNCH!


----------



## loudi94

Dakota Sioux said:


>



Guy's eating a tide pod.


----------



## TJ Hooker

Sports.


----------



## Engebretson




----------



## yukoner88




----------



## awfulwaffle

JadedLeaf said:


> So this just happened in my town yesterday...




How does that happen in a drive thru?


----------



## BigMac1212

yukoner88 said:


>





Even gators/crocs want to have fun on the slip-n-slide.


----------



## JadedLeaf

awfulwaffle said:


> How does that happen in a drive thru?



I forgot all about that lol. New driver went to pull up closer to the drive threw speaker, hit the curb, panicked and floored the car instead of pressing the breaks. That sign is STILL all bent too lol


----------



## shpongle falls

This dog is so chill.


----------



## BigMac1212

shpongle falls said:


> This dog is so chill.
> 
> View attachment 112163




Sup?


----------



## VainGretzky




----------



## mackzein

nice pictures.


----------



## BigMac1212

VainGretzky said:


>




Until she gets the car bill...


----------



## Hammettf2b




----------



## Hammettf2b

This guy will end you


----------



## John Price




----------



## BigMac1212

Hammettf2b said:


> This guy will end you





Where's the #deviantART sprint emoticon when I need it?


----------



## VainGretzky




----------



## AlphaCatalyst




----------



## VainGretzky




----------



## Runner77

A horse walks into a bar ...


----------



## BigMac1212

Runner77 said:


> A horse walks into a bar ...




You're not supposed to take the joke LITERALLY, horse.


----------



## BigMac1212

Thankfully, nobody was injured when the George Washington University scoreboard fell. I do have to ask, Sabres fans, do you feel scared when you see this?


----------



## Cellee

Hammettf2b said:


>



WTF


----------



## BigMac1212

Who knew pudding would put a purple pony into ecstasy?


----------

